# FREE MSD wires with purchase of MSD coils @ PFYC.com: 1 wk only!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Free MSD Spark Plug Cables with purchase of MSD LSx Ignition Coils*

Use promo code

FREEWIRES

which expires on 3/16/2010 (enter it exactly as shown above in the "Promo Code" box during checkout - and it's case sensitive!). Make sure both items are in your shopping cart before applying the promo code.

Please click below to go to the ordering pages:

BUY THESE:

----------------

*MSD Blaster Coils LS1, LS2, LS6*





--------------

GET THESE FREE:

*MSD 8.5mm Super Conductor Spark Plug Wires 32813 32819 GM LSX Engines*






----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hot Deal!! :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Do these add any power at all?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Do these add any power at all?


We tell people not to expect power gains unless their existing equipment was/is faulty or not quite up to standards. Other people will tell you wires add X horsepower and coils add Y horsepower but I don't subscribe to it. Maybe for higher energy applications the coils and wires would be a benefit as well.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That's what I was wondering. No doubt they look good, and would be a fine replacement upon OEM component failure (for me). I've seen coils that overheat (either externally or internally) shrink like a flannel shirt in the dryer... and of course when the RTV cracks, they're pretty much junk.


----------

